# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  मेथी के लड्डू से भी ब्*लड शुगर को करें नियंत्रित!!!

## Apurv Sharma

ये तो आप जानते ही है| मेथी में बहुत सारे औषधीय गुण होते हैं। मेथी में प्रोटीन, फाइबर, विटामिन सी, नियासिन, पोटेशियम, आयरन, और एल्कलॉयड होते हैं। मेथी मधुमेह ग्रस्त लोगों के लिए वरदान स्वरूप है। ये ब्लड शुगर को निंयत्रित करने में भी मददगार होती है। वैसे तो मेथी का स्वाद थोड़ा कड़वा होता है लेकिन इसका लड्डू बनाकर सेवन करने से इसका कड़वापन दूर हो जाता है। इससे खाने में भी आसानी होती है। और स्वास्थवर्धक तो है ही |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*इसतरह बनायें मेथी का लड्डू :-*50 ग्राम मेथी, 250 ग्राम होल वीट फ्लाउर, 1 बड़ा चम्मच गोंद, 200 ग्राम गुड़ (चीनी न लें), 1बड़ा चम्मच घी लें। मेथी को कम आंच में सुनहरा होने तक भूरा रंग का होने तक भूनकर अलग रख दें। होल वीट फ्लाउर में घी डालकर उसको भी भूरा होने तक भूनें। घी में गोंद को डालकर तेज आंच में से उतारकर ठंडा होने के लिए रख दें। अब मेथी, वीट फ्लाउर और गोंद में गुड़ डालकर भून लें और फिर उसको पीस लें। इस मिश्रण के छोटे-छोटे गोले बना लें।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

और फिर आप इस मिश्रण में एक छोटा चम्मच सूखा अदरक पावडर भी डाल सकते हैं, जिससे वह और भी हेल्दी बन जाता है। मेथी का लड्डू मेथी से बना होने के कारण सोल्युबल फाइबर का स्रोत होता है। इसलिए यह ब्लड में शुगर के सोखने के प्रक्रिया को कम करता है। मेथी में एमिनो एसिड होता है जो इन्सुलिन के उत्पादन को बढ़ाकर डाइबीटिज को कंट्रोल करने में मदद करता है। टाइप 2 के मधुमेह रोगियों के लिए यह काफी लाभकारी होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*और भी है फ़ायेदे :-*क्या आप जानते है, मेथी के दानों में गैलाक्टोमेनन के गुण के कारण वह दिल के दौरा पड़ने के खतरे को कम करने में मदद करता है। मेथी पोटेशियम का सबसे अच्छा स्रोत होता है जो सोडियम के प्रभाव को कम करके दिल के हृदय गति और रक्त चाप को नियंत्रित करने में मदद करता है। मेथी शरीर में कोलेस्ट्रॉल के स्तर को कम करने में मदद करता है। मेथी शरीर से विषाक्त पदार्थों को निकालने में मदद करता है। साथ ही कब्ज़ से भी राहत दिलाता है। मेथी का फाइबर शरीर से विषाक्त पदार्थ टॉक्सिन्स को निकालने में सहायता करता है। इस प्रक्रिया के द्वारा वह कैंसर से कोलोन के म्युकस मेमब्रेन की रक्षा करता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कुछ और :-

*ध्यान दे जिन लोगों का डायबिटीज अनियंत्रित है और जो महिलायें गर्भवती हैं, वे इस लड्डू को न खायें। अनियंत्रित डायबिटीज में भिगोया हुआ मेथी ले सकते हैं। ब्रेस्टफीडिंग कराने वाली महिलायें दिन एक या दो लड्डू ले सकती हैं, इससे शरीर में दूध की मात्रा बढ़ती है

----------

